# Photo Video C Shaped Flash Bracket For Digital SLR Cameras And Speedlight Flashes, Flash



## davholla (Sep 13, 2016)

Has anyone used this?  Any thoughts?  I might buy it so I can have a flash at the left hand side so it is closer to my lens.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Koolertron...3759655&sr=1-4&keywords=C-Shape+Flash+Bracket


----------



## tirediron (Sep 13, 2016)

Never seen a bracket quite like that before.  The idea seems reasonable, but the price leads me to suspect that the overall quality would be...  lacking.


----------



## fmw (Sep 16, 2016)

You should not have the flash as close to the lens as possible.  For better modeling get it away from the lens.  I generally hold mine at arms length.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 16, 2016)

davholla said:


> Has anyone used this?  Any thoughts?  I might buy it so I can have a flash at the left hand side so it is closer to my lens.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Koolertron...3759655&sr=1-4&keywords=C-Shape+Flash+Bracket



If you want a flash bracket to move the flash closer to the lens, that doesn't look like it fits the bill.

IMHO I'd buy something more along the lines of this:

Custom Brackets CB Mini-RC Camera Flash Bracket CB MINI-RC B&H


----------



## davholla (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks for that, have you used that?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 23, 2016)

I've looked at that before. It'e quite flimsy and it's designed for you to move the speedlight on top of however you have the camera positioned.  It doesn't like the speedlight hanging off the side.

Why do you want the light closer to the lens  ??

I opted for this which is quite sturdy by comparison but may not be available.
Stroboframe Camera Flip Flash Bracket


----------



## Braineack (Sep 23, 2016)

davholla said:


> Thanks for that, have you used that?


no, but im pretty sure that's what Terry Richardson uses...


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 23, 2016)

Braineack said:


> davholla said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that, have you used that?
> ...


shows his gear as just a flat bracket ==> How to Shoot like Terry Richardson – (Part 2: The Setup)


----------



## Braineack (Sep 23, 2016)

i was referencing the bracket i linked.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Sep 23, 2016)

Are you going for the direct flash look, or is this something for when you're outside?   Personally, I prefer to bounce my light whenever possible so have never bothered with a flash bracket.


----------

